# "Boost Juice" shelf life???????



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

I came across a case of boost juice I had left in my parents garage since the fall of 2007. All of the bottles are still sealed and I am wondering if there's any reason not to go ahead and use them. The weather is starting to warm up here in the mid atlantic region and the time to spray is upon us







any info is appercaited









Pic for clicks


















_Modified by bjtgtr at 4:02 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## DevilsOwn (Jun 5, 2007)

Generally, you want to keep it sealed, out of the sunlight, and in cooler temps. Given those conditions, it can last for years.
I would think that it's probably still good, given it was out of direct sunlight and even though it may have gotten hot.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (DevilsOwn)*

Thanks for the info. It has been in the 4 pack box it was shipped in to me back in 2007 and in the back corner of the garage since then. There has been no sunlight exposure. No extreme heat either. I will go ahead and give it a shot. hoping to lay down 325awhp once i get the timing dialed in on the above set up.


----------

